

Ask HN: What terminal emulator do you use on OSX? - anilshanbhag

There seam to be many alternatives. I would be interested in knowing why you use &lt;alternative&gt; and how is it better to default terminal ?
======
andruby
iTerm2 with tmux using this send text at start command: "tmux attach -t Play
|| tmux new -s Play".

I prefer iTerm2 over the built-in Terminal because it supports 24bit colors
for powerline [1].

[1]
[https://powerline.readthedocs.org/en/latest/overview.html#te...](https://powerline.readthedocs.org/en/latest/overview.html#terminal-
emulator-requirements)

~~~
macarthy12
iTerm2 also here

------
CyberFonic
I simply use the OS X Terminal with Spaces. Often 6+ full-screen sized
windows. For access to remote systems I prefer "mosh" since it neatly recovers
state when using WiFi tethering with my smartphone.

------
phamilton
iTerm2

Really, the only reason is that cmd+left and cmd+right switch between tabs.
The built in Terminal uses cmd+{ and cmd+}.

~~~
chromejs10
Couldn't you remap those in Keyboard settings or use BetterTouchTool to remap
those? Granted, I like iTerm2 for other reasons as well

------
OafTobark
+1 for iTerm 2

